# ApoPrism - Bringe die Sterne wieder zum Leuchten



## Apo (7. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

nach ApoStarz kommt noch ein kleines Spiel von mir.
Geplant war eigentlich nur ein Solver für das DS-Game Prism, weil ich in einigen Levels einfach festhing und ich mir dachte, so "blöd" kann ich doch eigentlich gar nicht sein. Nebenbei ist aber ein in meinen Augen schönes kleines Spiel entstanden.

*Spielziel*:
Ziel ist es die Sterne mit dem richtigen Licht zu versorgen. Dafür dürfen die Strahler, Spiegel, Filter und Prismen mithilfe der Maus verschoben werden.

Nicht alle Levels sind sofort verfügbar, sondern müssen erst freigespielt werden. Damit das ohne Anmeldung im Applet funktioniert, gibt es einen Levelcode, den man sich notieren/merken sollte. Und beim erneuten Spielen kann der Code geladen werden.

*Aber eine Frage habe ich noch*:
Wie würdet ihr an einen Solver für dieses Spiel gehen?
BruteForce lohnt sich nicht richtig: Da bei einem 9x9 freien Feld und 8 verschiebaren Objekten, ja 81^8 Möglichkeiten gibt. Das dauert doch etwas lang 
Was noch geht ist bei Brute Force Möglichkeiten wie Strahler an Wand sofort auszuschliessen und nicht zu testen und trotzdem bleiben noch zuviele Möglichkeiten.
Habt ihr eine Idee wie man da am Besten rangeht bzw. Ergebnisse in endlicher Zeit bekommt???

*Download bzw Applet mit Editor*: Klick mich

*Screenshot*:


----------



## Fu3L (7. Nov 2008)

Das Spiel gefällt mir sehr   Besser als ApoStarz (solch eine Art Spiel gefällt mir generell nicht  :roll: ). 
Die ersten Level von ApoPrism sind ein wenig einfach, aber dadurch spart man sich das Tutorial... Allerdings bin ich mir nciht sicher, ob level 24 lösbar ist.... Da knobel ich schon 5 Minuten dran  :?


----------



## Apo (7. Nov 2008)

Hehe danke fürs Testen =)

Ich habe alle 107 Levels gelöst und du kannst ruhig den ?-Button drücken, wenn du Hilfe brauchst. Dieser funktioniert für die ersten 50 Level sehr gut.


----------



## Fu3L (7. Nov 2008)

Die Hilfe is cool   Hatte das Fragezeichen gar nciht wahrgenommen^^

Level 24 ist tatsächlich sogar relativ einfach


----------



## Marco13 (7. Nov 2008)

Ja, ist auch nett. Bisher keine Fehler (habe aber auch nur ein paar Level kurz angespielt, und Editor und Hilfe nicht getestet). Ein Solver dafür wäre sicher auch eine Herausforderung. Vielleicht könnte man das irgendwie als Constraint-Satisfaction-Problem beschreiben? Man hat für jedes Feld die Menge der verschiebbaren Items, und versucht schrittweise Rückschlüsse zu ziehen, welche Elemente in diesen Mengen bleiben dürfen. Anfangs ist also in jedem Feld die Menge mit ALLEN verschiebbaren Items, dann legt man für ein Feld das Item fest, das darin sein darf (entfernd das aus allen anderen Mengen) und schaut, ob noch alle Bedinungen erfüllbar sind. ... Wah, da müßte man aber genauer drüber nachdenken....  ???:L  :###


----------



## trazzag (7. Nov 2008)

gerade auch das Tutorial und danach die ersten 26 Level gespielt: wieder beide Daumen nach oben. Fehler konnte ich keine finden und auch mir gefällt dieses Spiel besser als der Vorgänger!


----------



## Marco13 (7. Nov 2008)

Hab' grad noch ein bißchen weitergespeilt, und dann den Editor mal ausprobiert: Wenn man was editiert, und dann "test" macht, und das Level dabei löst, ist es anscheindend weg... (Next Level führt dann zum Standard-Level 2).


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Nov 2008)

Also ich finds klasse. Mit dem Starz konnte ich nicht so viel anfangen, aber das Prism hier könnte ich ewig spielen.

Apropos... hat mir jemand den Levelcode zu Level 38... ich hab den zwar in die Zwischenablage... aber ich hätte ihn vielleicht noch _persistieren_ sollen *hust*


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2008)

Ich finds schön, wenn es einigen Leuten hier gefällt =)

Neue Ideen, welche ich gerne noch umsetzen möchte:
- Sterne, die schon das richtige Licht bekommen, fangen dann schon an mit hüpfen und sich freuen 
- Sterne, die kein Licht oder das falsche Licht abbekommen, schauen traurig

habt ihr noch Ideen, wie man es verbessern könnte?
Ab Level 51 ist die Hilfe sehr sehr transparent, weil ich nicht möchte, dass man die Level nur löst, weil man die Lösung benutzt. Das Problem was entstehen kann ist aber, dass man frustriert ist und aufhört mit spielen, weil keine Lösung gefunden wird. Wie kann man das Problem umgehen? 
Idee 1: Vielleicht intern eine Zeit mitstoppen und ab 5 oder 10 Minuten, wird das Bild immer sichtbarer, sodass wenn man eine halbe Stunde an dem Level sitzt und dann die Lösung drückt, dass man es dann genau so sieht wie bei den ersten Levels
Idee 2: Nur einige Teile werden an die richtige Stelle gesetzt. Problem dabei ist, dass selbst wenn man 5 von 8 versetzbaren Objekten auflöst, die 3 fehlenden sehr sehr schwierig manchmal zu platzieren sind. Aber einfacher wird es dann schon.
Idee 3: Es so lassen wie es jetzt ist und die Lösung ab Level 51 kaum bis gar nicht verraten.

Welche Idee gefällt euch besser?



Ich will mal nicht so sein und sage Levelcode für Level 38 ist:
Spoiler mit Farbe weiß: Meg1MD


----------



## Apo (9. Nov 2008)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab' grad noch ein bißchen weitergespeilt, und dann den Editor mal ausprobiert: Wenn man was editiert, und dann "test" macht, und das Level dabei löst, ist es anscheindend weg... (Next Level führt dann zum Standard-Level 2).



Ah danke für den Bug.
Nun wird das Level automatisch beim Editor hinzugefügt, wenn man es testen möchte. Außerdem überprüft er das Level, ob es überhaupt theoretisch lösbar ist (also ob Sterne drin sind und Strahler). Aber wenn man das Level gelöst hat, dann geht es mit dem 2 Level weiter. Im Editor ist es aber nun noch mit drin =)

Keine Idee für die Hilfe ab Level 51? (siehe Post davor)


----------



## Marco13 (9. Nov 2008)

Bis 51 hab ich noch nicht gespielt. Kommt halt drauf an, wie fies man sein will, und was man erreichen will. Wenn es darum geht, den Spieler zu "binden" wäre die Zeitlösung vielleicht ganz OK. Evtl. auch so eine Kombination aus Idee 1 und 2, dass man jede Minute ein bewegliches Item mehr in der Hilfe sieht oder so. Man könnte auch beim Einschalten der Hilfe den Levelcode für's nächste Level nicht anzeigen, aber das würde natürlich niemanden abhalten, es komplett mit Hilfe durchzuspielen...


----------



## Apo (11. Nov 2008)

Habe jetzt folgende Variante umgesetzt:
Es wird nicht mehr das komplette richtige Level angezeigt, sondern nur noch 1 Tile was falsch liegt und wo es hinsoll. Wenn es an der richtigen Stelle liegt, kann man wieder auf den ?-Button drücken und bekommt den nächsten Tipp.
Ab Level 51 hat man nur 2 Tipps pro Level zur Verfügung, aber alle 5 Minuten kommt ein Tipp hinzu. Sodass wenn man lange genug wartet, bekommt man alle Tipps die man braucht zum Lösen des Levels =)


----------



## Apo (17. Nov 2008)

Ich habe jetzt noch einen extra Modus eingefügt.
Wäre super, wenn es nochmal jemand testen könnte.
Wenn keine Fehler mehr drin sind, wird das die endgültige Version sein =)


----------



## Marco13 (17. Nov 2008)

Hab' den Action-Mode mal getestet - das könnte man natürlich noch beliebig schwerer machen, mit mehr Items :wink:


----------



## Apo (17. Nov 2008)

Naja der wird ja auch schwerer 
Es kommen die Filter dazu und der Abstand zwischen dem Erscheinen neuer Sterne verkürzt sich auch immer weiter 
Ins neue Level kommt man nur, wenn man genügend Sterne rettet =)
Ich glaube Level 7 im Action Modus schafft keiner. Naja ok ich schaffe es auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## Beni (17. Nov 2008)

Apo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn keine Fehler mehr drin sind



Mein English ist auch nicht das beste, aber bei den beiden Fehlern bin ich mir sicher (erscheint, wenn man im Action Modus nicht genügend Sterne retten kann):


> Congratulation, you rescued 5 stars


----------



## Marco13 (17. Nov 2008)

Mann, du bist ja überhauptnicht 1337   Zieh' dir mal so tool*z* rein wie http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/ ( :wink: )


----------



## Apo (18. Nov 2008)

Ersteinmal vielen Dank =)

Habe es jetzt leicht umformuliert und einen kleinen Bug entfernt (Sterne konnten noch direkt in den Ecken spawnen und dann nicht beleuchtet werden)

Naja "starz" war gedacht, um den Zusammenhang zu ApoStarz zu geben 
Aber ich habe es jetzt auch verändert =)


----------



## Beni (18. Nov 2008)

Apo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja "starz" war gedacht, um den Zusammenhang zu ApoStarz zu geben
> Aber ich habe es jetzt auch verändert =)


Ah, jetzt wo du es sagst...  :lol:


----------



## smung (20. Nov 2008)

Echt cooles Spiel. erst Dachte ich "Was soll das denn" Das ist ja voll einfach. Aber ab Level 30 gehts schon gut nach vorne! Respekt und weiter so!


----------

